# Cornstarch Bath! Pics Included!



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

I know a lot of rats dread baths and mine squeak bloody murder during bath time, I found a way to make de-stinkifying pee covered rattums a breeze! Instead of a water bath, do a dry bath! Get a pinch or cornstarch and rub it into stinky rats! It's easy and I think my boys enjoyed it  afterwards I called Jojo and Remmy my little cornstarch Ghosts because it made their dark coats all eerie looking. It wasn't as cute on my Six though because he's already white lol I added pics  lol my little cornstarch ghosts look so cute, even though it didn't effect six he still looked cute xD) I added a pic of Remmy how he normally looks for comparison XD 


Hearts Fur
Jojo Six and Remmy! The boys who sleep in the litter-box instead of the hammock, and poop in the hammock instead of the litter-box


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Like a dust bath for a chinchilla... Interesting.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I can see this working well to absorb excess oil, I use corn starch in my own hair to freshen it up between washes.  Worth a try on the ratties too!


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

I was really thinking about doing this yesterday! I'm glad to know that's safe and it works. Does anyone else have a problem with their rats always smelling like pee? I clean my rats' cage all the time, and bathe them regularly too… but they constantly smell like they've bathed in pee.


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

How cute! I might just try this when my ratties know me better, thanks for posting


----------



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

awesome, thanks. My boys hate baths too. I keep them in fresh hay tho, so they usually smell pretty good.


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Glad it helped u guys 


Hearts Fur
Jojo Six and Remmy! The boys who sleep in the litter-box instead of the hammock, and poop in the hammock instead of the litter-box


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, so cute thanks for the pictures. When I get ratties I will have to try this out. Most rats hate baths so it's good to know it works and it's safe  thanks again. Cute ghosty ratties  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------

